# Insoles - Cost of Orthotics



## Pieman (16 Mar 2005)

I am looking into having some custom orthodic insoles made for me, and I get problems when I run for extended periods, especially on pavement.

I looked into one place located at my local gym that will test my feet and provide a custom sole for about $400.00

Being a cheap skate, and given the fact this gym tends to be a centralized location for rich yuppies, this price bothers me. 

For those of you who have had custom orthotics made, does this price range seem reasonable? About how much did your insoles cost, and how long they last?


----------



## winchable (16 Mar 2005)

I think i paid about 275 BUT they're not great for running, good for extended marches but I wouldn't call them "athletic" inserts.
They're big padded things I would shove in my boots and I outlasted all the "normal feet"
For running I'd like something akin to Dr. Scholls but with more lasting power, meaning they won't flatten out after a few uses.

I was also entitled to a "one time only" grant for orthotics from my insurance.
Which is stupid, one time only...really now.


----------



## putz (16 Mar 2005)

A buddy of mines plays soccer and cricket religiously he said that $400.00 for orthodics is a little pricey.  He states that his are $250-300 he said that they need to be done every year but because he only uses his for sports he can get 2-3 years out of them.


----------



## Garett (16 Mar 2005)

I paid about $300 but over 80% was covered by my health insurence.

I wear mine on runs and they're great, just make sure you try on lots of different types of shoes with your insoles.  I tried on about 10 pairs at the Running Room before finding a pair that matched up well with my orthotics.


----------



## Bert (19 Mar 2005)

You may want to try out a cheaper alternative.  I used Spenco Everyday insoles.  These insoles are
about $25. The combination of cushioning and arch support did well in runs, drill, and short marches.  
New Balance/Saucony/Nike running shoe models as an example offers many choices in cushioning, 
arch support, and stability

However, I found it difficult to get a comfortable combat boot size in BMQ.  I have really wide feet
and a high instep.  The insoles pushed the top of the foot hard against the boot reducing
circulation.  The boot I got was two sizes too big just to make sure my toes weren't crushed together.  
Unfortunately, it allowed for too much foot movement in the back causing severe blisters during longer 
marches.  It was a balance of things.

After BMQ, I was issued nice comfy saftey boots with a better fit and design.

Anyway, if you have time before BMQ, try an over-the-counter insole with decent cushioning and
arch support and see how it goes before going for an expensive alternative that may not make 
any more of a difference.


----------



## Pieman (19 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, I looked into it further and I located a foot clinic that was very helpful and will provide me with insoles for about $275. Much better price.



> Anyway, if you have time before BMQ, try an over-the-counter insole with decent cushioning and
> arch support and see how it goes before going for an expensive alternative that may not make
> any more of a difference.


I tried that already, by going to the Running Room and getting a pair of special shoes, but it did not help. Turns out I need a different kind of support for my feet than the people at the Running Room thought.

The woman at this foot clinic was very helpful. When  I told her that I was intending to join the army she reccommended these hi-tech shoes:

One called 'Spira' that has springs imbedded in the the shoe to absorb the impact
http://www.spirafootwear.com/spirahome.html

And another shoe technology called MBT, that she thinks might be good for me too:
http://www.mbt-uk.com/

I will be having a look at these options sometime next week. The Spira shoes look super cool, but I wonder what the cost of them will be.


----------



## jeff_1986 (20 Mar 2005)

Hey
I'm joining the Calgary Highlanders...soon.  I was told by a Corporal that footbeds with hard arches.  All those stupid gel foot beds are useless.  They just make your foot squirm.  My only bit of advice is to go into doctor, like a family doctor or something and ask him/her what she thinks the best is.  There are plenty of companies that make footbeds.  I am most familiar with ski companies, but i'm sure i could get some ski footbeds to work in the boots.


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Mar 2005)

Hey Pieman, I can feel your pain...literally, I have a condition know as Plantar Fasciitis (Fash e itus) and I have had to get custom biomechanical inserts, first mistake I made, went to a drug store and purchased Dr.Schools, made my feet worse. If you have problems with your feet, I suggest you see a professional. A word of caution, foot clinics like to charge ridiculous prices and sometimes the people selling you stuff are not even certified, they're just sales people. If you have foot problems it needs to be corrected like asap. My feet got to point where I thought that both my heels were broken  :crybaby: So all that said here is what I have, I went to a Chiropractor because they used the same equipment as the foot clinics and generally cost less ($275 for inserts, don't buy shoes with built in inserts, the shoes wear out but the inserts are good for years, hence you could move the insert from shoe to shoe) There are different kinds of inserts also, I wear an "Athletic" one, which is good for everyday use in combat boots, I also use a "RunFlex" one that is specific for..you guessed it, running. The RunFlex is thinner but just as sturdy, so it fits in running shoes better. Also, buy your inserts, then take them with you to The Running Room and have them fit the insert with a good shoe. Don't let them talk you into buying a "Motion Control" shoe at Running Room as your foot, with the insert will turn over too high and cause a whole new set of problems. Good luck shoe hunting.


----------



## Pieman (11 May 2005)

I have had my orthopedics for a number of weeks now, and man what a difference!

Last week, I went for 3 'long' runs each over 7km. That would normally have left me in pretty bad shape with my shins, and I would be icing them down and resting them over a couple of days. Now, I have no problems at all and experience no discomfort.

If anyone out there is having even slight problems with running, this is money well spent!


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (11 May 2005)

jeff_1986 said:
			
		

> Hey
> I'm joining the Calgary Highlanders...soon.   I was told by a Corporal that footbeds with hard arches.   All those stupid gel foot beds are useless.   They just make your foot squirm.   My only bit of advice is to go into doctor, like a family doctor or something and ask him/her what she thinks the best is.   There are plenty of companies that make footbeds.   I am most familiar with ski companies, but i'm sure i could get some ski footbeds to work in the boots.



You were told right. Nothing is better than gel at turning perfectly good feet into hamburger. (Alot of people find this out the hard way).

Personaly I am a fan of spenco's OAS Backpacker and greenline Insoles (they just seam to fit my feat). I don't remember the brand, but you can get a blue insole at lundon drugs with a pvc suopport that is also excellent. They can be expensive but they're well worth it.

Anyhow, I will see you in the fall hopefuly.


----------



## medicineman (13 May 2005)

Mine were paid for by the Crown - but were to the tune of about $350.00 if I recall.

MM


----------



## hoote (13 May 2005)

I paid 450 for mine and they rock.  Got them from a podiatrist.  the 2nd pair will only cost 150 if I buy them within 6 months of buying the first pair.  Expensive but worth it.  

Hoote


----------



## kas (14 May 2005)

Yeah, I just shelled out $450 today for my first set. *sighs* Never had any medical issues until my coverage ran out... curse that Murphy fellow. I just hope they're worth the money.


----------



## Gill557 (29 May 2005)

I don't know if this thread has been done before, but I'm gonna ask again.

What's the best type of insoles for guys with flat feet?  I've got pretty high arches, and it sucks to run around in my boots.
Any thoughts?


----------



## paracowboy (29 May 2005)

how bad is it? Is it painful, or just a pain in the arse? If it's bad, you might want to talk to the medics about orthotics. Or rollerblades. I keep pestering the RQMS for combat roller blades. 

Also a donkey, but that's for a different thread.


----------



## Pikache (29 May 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Also a donkey, but that's for a different thread.


Another quote of the day.


----------



## Gill557 (29 May 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> how bad is it? Is it painful, or just a pain in the arse?



Little bit of both.  More pain when I'm moving faster though, i.e. section attacks and so forth


----------



## Trinity (29 May 2005)

I use these


http://www.footsmart.com/Product.aspx?productId=2229


I started to get really bad pain in my combat boots after 12 years of wearing them...
but these stopped all my pain.. I even just bought a second set.

They are $32 Canadian at the Running Room

I've tried other gel ones and ...  I swear by these


----------



## paracowboy (29 May 2005)

'kay, G-Man, you may want to talk to the UMS about gettin' yourself checked for foot problems, ie excessive pronation/supination, or your arches may have "fallen". They'll send you to some kinda footie specialist, who'll run some checks and scans and other stuff to satisfy his fetish, then, depending on what the outcome is, you may need orthotics. I wear them, myself. 

Before we get that far, however, how old are your current boots? If the heels are worn down too much, or the sides for that matter, you may just need new boots. Same with your sneakers or civvie footwear, depending on what you spend the most time in.

If you don't want to go to the UMS, you may just want to try some quality insoles, like the pAdre suggested. But, you're going want to make sure they can withstand the kind of pressure you're going to put on them. Especially if you're going to be going back to a unit at the pointy end. Rucksacks haven't gotten any lighter that I've noticed. All said an' done, though, it couldn't hurt to get your feetsies checked. If you aer pronating/supinating excessively, it will start to cause problems with the ankles, then the knees, then the hips and lower back, then you start walking like me. And I wish that on nobody.

Hence, the donkey request.


----------



## someguyincanada (31 May 2005)

also to add on to this thread, is there any insole that you guys reccommend for the average joe? cause the issued ones aint cutting it.


----------



## RossF (31 May 2005)

Dr. Scholl's?


----------



## qor556 (31 May 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> Dr. Scholl's?



Yes, their gel insoles work great...and they are moderately cheap, like 20$


----------



## RossF (31 May 2005)

qor556 said:
			
		

> Yes, their gel insoles work great...and they are moderately cheap, like 20$



Yea.. I'm not sure how well they work with boots, or if that would make a difference, but they do work well with running shoes. 





Are you gellin'?


----------



## qor556 (31 May 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> Are you gellin'?



Actually I did, bought a pair half way through BMQ last summer and have been using them until recently, had to switch to orthopedic insoles. I know a few guys who are using them also and have heard no complaints. They feel good on those long ruck marches... and yes I did use them in my running shoes too. Worked well.


----------



## Island Ryhno (31 May 2005)

I put my foot problems off to just "normal" pain, you know "mind over matter" when it got to the point where I thought both of my heels had been shattered I figured I should get some help. Off I went to a chiropractor, who does the exact same gait scan and fitting procedures as the podiatrist folks for 1/2 the price. Anyhow, ends up I'm horribly flat footed and had done extensive damage, to the point where we were talking surgery on both feet. I had custom orthotics made and knocked off a few pounds, and now my feet are mostly normal. So what's the point? If your feet are causing you pain, go see a medical professional before it's too late, it could end your career by buying those off the shelf insoles. These are the insoles I wear, you can get any kind, I have the cushioning for normal wear, the skate flex for hockey and the run flex for athletics. 
http://www.theorthoticgroup.com/TOG-Products-CustomOrthotics.html


----------



## MikeM (31 May 2005)

Dr. Scholls' gel insoles work very well, they have taken their fair share of beatings from me but have served me well, I've had a couple pairs of them, and will continue to wear them.


----------



## Gill557 (31 May 2005)

Okay I went to the Medics, and they gave me some blue insoles, lol and second skin for my huge a** blisters.  
Acid test comes tomorrow, going on a ruck march.  But they weren't bad for walking around in, they said if I'm still hurting come back and then they'll send me to the othopedist.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (1 Jun 2005)

SOLE Custom Footbeds.  All the way.  I have used every manner of insole both in the Military and Law Enforcement, and nothing compares.  I even went so far as to get perscription orthotics after experiencing foot pain.  I gave the SOLE's a shot, and haven't looked back.  Heat molded to your feet, they are a custom fit.  Worth every penny at about $35.


----------



## ibucephalus (5 Jun 2005)

As a member of the Regular Force (or a reservist on Class C service or Class B service over 180 days) you are entitled to 2 pairs of orthotic insoles every 18 months from the CF Health Services. Provided you have a medical condition that causes you gait to vary from the normal 5 degrees of pronation. High arches (as well as low arches and flat feet) is one of these conditions. If you are experiencing pain in your feet, you may want to go see a Medical Officer who can give you a referral to a foot specialist.


----------



## Trinity (6 Jun 2005)

As a Chaplain.. I have to post this


http://in-souls.com/index2.html


Yup... these are the insoles you need... they'll do wonders for your spirit.
Don't know how they work on your arches...    ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Springroll (21 Jul 2005)

I have had my orthotics for a few weeks and love them!! I shelled out $350 and was reimbursed for all but $60.

I have been using them in my sneakers and love them!!!! My feet feel wonderful. Best money I have shelled out in a long time.


----------



## R_Collins (9 Aug 2007)

My problem is actually really, really simple. When I run without orthotics, get crippling shin splints. Run with orthotics, get extremely bad pains in my lower back.

What's a 19 year old with military aspirations to do? Seriously, anyone else experience anything like this or know how I might solve the problem?

I think if I run without orthotics, my shin splints will eventually go away when my muscles toughen up a little more. Besides, I can't wear orthotics in basic training anyways, I'm aware of this, but I was just wondering how I should go about getting my muscular strength and endurance up while running, and what would be the best bet.


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Aug 2007)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> My problem is actually really, really simple. When I run without orthotics, get crippling shin splints. Run with orthotics, get extremely bad pains in my lower back.
> 
> What's a 19 year old with military aspirations to do? Seriously, anyone else experience anything like this or know how I might solve the problem?
> 
> I think if I run without orthotics, my shin splints will eventually go away when my muscles toughen up a little more. Besides, I can't wear orthotics in basic training anyways, I'm aware of this, but I was just wondering how I should go about getting my muscular strength and endurance up while running, and what would be the best bet.



Step 1) get new orthotics.  Orthotics should help your feet, knees, hips and spine... and if made correctly, can do this weather you run or walk.

Step 2) wear your new Orthotics all the time.

Shin splints can cause serious damage, and usually get worse before they get better.


Before someone jumps on me for staying in lanes:  My father is a Pedorthist (they make orthotics).  I've worn orthotics since before I can remember, and I've picked up a lot from the old man while working in his shop...  Here's his website  WWW.EAPOD.COM  (he gives military discounts and deals directly with VAC and Blue cross... [/shameless plug])


----------



## mckee19 (9 Aug 2007)

almost everyone on my BMQ wore orthotics, they would just keep them in the pair of combats they were wearing.

i dont see why your not allowed to, isnt it in the army's best interest to keep its soldiers in the best condition they can?


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Aug 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> almost everyone on my BMQ wore orthotics, they would just keep them in the pair of combats they were wearing.
> 
> i dont see why your not allowed to, isnt it in the army's best interest to keep its soldiers in the best condition they can?



You are allowed to...  No one said you're not.  Infact, both VAC and DND (through blue cross) pay for Othosis as prescribed by your MO (Class C / Reg F only).

For the Reservists, you can try to claim orthotics, but it's a bit of an up hill battle.


Either way, orthotics should cause you no pain, running or otherwise.


----------



## Haggis (9 Aug 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> You are allowed to...  No one said you're not.  Infact, both VAC and DND (through blue cross) pay for Othosis as prescribed by your MO (Class C / Reg F only).



Long term Class B are provided with orthotics as well.  Also, if you have a lower extremity injury attributable to service, you _may_ be entitled regardless of your class of service.



> For the Reservists, you can try to claim orthotics, but it's a bit of an up hill battle.



Most provincial health plans will cover prescribed orthotics.  If not, you can always submit the cost on your income tax return and at least get something back.


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Aug 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Long term Class B are provided with orthotics as well.  Also, if you have a lower extremity injury attributable to service, you _may_ be entitled regardless of your class of service.
> 
> Most provincial health plans will cover prescribed orthotics.  If not, you can always submit the cost on your income tax return and at least get something back.




I didn't know about the class B bit, but injuries due to service do entitle you to a lot... I know that from direct exp. 

As for provincial health care plans; There's a lot of red tape and bureaucracy, and not all orthosis are covered.  "Orthotic" is a very generic term; there are many different types for many different conditions and health plans can be very picky about it.  There's a lot to it, and I'm not going to go into all the details, but it gets murky when Doctors and medical technicians try to deal with bureaucrats and government insurance agencies. (my folks deal with that crap on a daily basis and I get to hear about it weekly... )

Either way, it's all much easier if you get a prescription for the orthosis. Then it's an official medical correctional device, and not just a comfort item (the difference can cost you a lot of $$$)


----------



## R_Collins (9 Aug 2007)

Funny, I got mine prescribed by a podiatrist who used this foam brick thing to shape my orthotics, which were then sent in as a mold. I don't see how they could have been made incorrectly. I'll try running with specific running shoes purchased from the Running Room before I cry foul and get new orthotics.

And just so you know, the shoes I used the orthotics in are actually the same running shoes (brooks I believe...) provided by the military. I received them on my attempt at ROTP last summer and hadn't used them until I started running lately.


----------



## Haggis (9 Aug 2007)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> Funny, I got mine prescribed by a podiatrist who used this foam brick thing to shape my orthotics, which were then sent in as a mold. I don't see how they could have been made incorrectly. I'll try running with specific running shoes purchased from the Running Room before I cry foul and get new orthotics.
> 
> And just so you know, the shoes I used the orthotics in are actually the same running shoes (brooks I believe...) provided by the military. I received them on my attempt at ROTP last summer and hadn't used them until I started running lately.



NEVER scrimp on shoes.  Even the best made orthotics will fail you in crappy shoes.  And, as RHFC_piper said, wear them all the time.  If you need 'em to run, then you need 'em to walk, too.


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Aug 2007)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> Funny, I got mine prescribed by a podiatrist who used this foam brick thing to shape my orthotics, which were then sent in as a mold. I don't see how they could have been made incorrectly. I'll try running with specific running shoes purchased from the Running Room before I cry foul and get new orthotics.



That's how my father makes them too... but there's much more to it than just cast, pour and mold.. corrections have to be made.  My father uses a computer system to analyze gait and motion of the foot and then corrects the posture of the foot, gradually, by making corrections in the shape of the orthotic.

You should be able to take your orthotic back to the Podiatrist and have them adjust the orthotic based on what you tell them and a better analysis of your gait and posture.  

You shouldn't get shin splints from running if you're wearing a corrective orthosis, and you should definitely wear the orthosis if you feel pain in your back with out it.  
The shin splints are your body's way of telling you something is slightly out of alignment in your gait. Back pain is a good indication of a more serious misalignment which could be occurring anywhere from the hips down.
The orthotics may just need a simple adjustment. 



			
				R_Collins said:
			
		

> And just so you know, the shoes I used the orthotics in are actually the same running shoes (brooks I believe...) provided by the military. I received them on my attempt at ROTP last summer and hadn't used them until I started running lately.



Try getting running shoe specifically designed for running, with extra depth to accommodate orthotics;  New Balance and Saucony are good for depth and are great for running... lot's of ankle support, traction, balance and soft soles.   
Shin Splints can also be a sign of poor ankle support and/or a rigid shoe. If you're really concerned with comfort during a run, and want to continue running, I'd suggest investing in a decent pair of running shoes... try the orthotics in them and go from there.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2007)

Also....Don't forget that they wear out after one or two years.


----------



## Haggis (10 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Also....Don't forget that they wear out after one or two years.



Under the CF Health Services "Spectrum of Care" you can have your CF supplied orthotics replaced every two years.  (I was in for mine on Tuesday.)

An interesting note:  Dr Petit, the foot specialist at NDMC, passed away last year.  Now all orthotic assessments and prescriptions are provided by a clinic downtown (the name escapes me and the brochure is out in my truck).  I'll post an AAR of that process sometime in the next two weeks unless, for some bizarre and arcane reason, this thread gets locked.


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Aug 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Under the CF Health Services "Spectrum of Care" you can have your CF supplied orthotics replaced every two years.  (I was in for mine on Tuesday.)
> 
> An interesting note:  Dr Petit, the foot specialist at NDMC, passed away last year.  Now all orthotic assessments and prescriptions are provided by a clinic downtown (the name escapes me and the brochure is out in my truck).  I'll post an AAR of that process sometime in the next two weeks unless, for some bizarre and arcane reason, this thread gets locked.



I don't see any reason for this thread to be locked...  I couldn't find any other threads on Orthotics in the CF. But maybe I didn't look hard enough.

Anyway, I'm interested to read your AAR on the Process on your end... 'cause for me, I just visit the folks and hop on the Digitizer, step in some casting boxes and a get new orthotics the next time I visit.  
And I've had fellow members from my unit go to EAPOD to see my folks and had no problem claiming the Orthosis through the CF.


One other question comes to mind, though; Does the CF still have a "shoe allowance"?  I remember reading somewhere that all CF members, Reg and Res, could claim a certain amount every few years to replace shoes... I've always gotten my shoes the same way I get my orthotics, so I've never pursued the issue...  any insight into this?

Either way, George and Haggis are both 100% right;  Replace your shoes at least every 2 years (depending on wear) and have adjustments to your orthotics made often.  Orthosis are meant to help correct a problem with your posture and/or gait, and like braces for your teeth, they have to be adjusted and/or repaired every once in a while to have the best effect... otherwise, you'll end up flattening them out and then their useless.  
As for shoes; with time, the arches collapse and wear, the heal will wear down causing your foot to roll, which can cause your foot to pronate which will twist and damage your knee... and it all goes up from there (hip, spine, etc).  As the ankle support wears out, you can cause more damage to your ankle and knee from rolling.   So it is very important to have good shoes with good support.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (10 Aug 2007)

x


----------



## Haggis (10 Aug 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> Haggis,
> 
> The prime contractor now is Ottawa Orthotic Lab, the proprietor, Matthew, is a runner himself and is very conscientious, as are all his staff.
> http://www.ottawaorthoticlab.com/index.php/home



CSA105, ACK.  I went out to the truck between posts and retrieved the brochure.  That being said, I'm looking forward to visiting these folks.



			
				RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason for this thread to be locked...



You never know when someone's gonna post about the 'stealth' orthotics they were issued during "JTF2NINJASNIPERCSORWANNABE" training and how they were able to win the Boston Marathon using them but,hey they can't really talk about that because they weren't listed in the winner's results as they weren't "really there", y'know.

(note to self:  dont' post while drinking)


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Aug 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You never know when someone's gonna post about the 'stealth' orthotics they were issued during "JTF2NINJASNIPERCSORWANNABE" training and how they were able to win the Boston Marathon using them but,hey they can't really talk about that because they weren't listed in the winner's results as they weren't "really there", y'know.



shhh....   OpSec.  Jeez..  You're going to blow his cover.  When he's ready, the Uberninja comando operator will make his ultra-post ("Ultra" 'cause they're way more important than a mere mortals post) about that particular marathon run, which saved humanity from a fate which can't be discussed due to it's ultra-super secrecy, for which he won a Mega-VC which, due to it's sheer awesomeness, has only been conferred upon one other, posthumously, shortly after his crucifixion.  But until that time, what we know about the Stealth Orthosis is purely hearsay and speculation... which is just wrong.

(I know... I always take things one step to far...)   



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> (note to self:  dont' post while drinking)



Or when very very tired...


----------



## TikiTak (22 Aug 2007)

I was born with flat feet. After BMQ, my feet are a bit deformed. 

I heard that I can get reinbursed for custom insoles. Is that true? How many years of service is required and what is the limit?

*I can't find the answer on the benifit page.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2007)

TikiTak said:
			
		

> I was born with flat feet. After BMQ, my feet are a bit deformed.
> 
> I heard that I can get reinbursed for custom insoles. Is that true? How many years of service is required and what is the limit?
> 
> *I can't find the answer on the benifit page.





Time that you looked up how to use the SEARCH FUNCTION.



			
				ibucephalus said:
			
		

> As a member of the Regular Force (or a reservist on Class C service or Class B service over 180 days) you are entitled to 2 pairs of orthotic insoles every 18 months from the CF Health Services. Provided you have a medical condition that causes you gait to vary from the normal 5 degrees of pronation. High arches (as well as low arches and flat feet) is one of these conditions. If you are experiencing pain in your feet, you may want to go see a Medical Officer who can give you a referral to a foot specialist.





[EDIT to ADD:  It has been brought to my attention that the above post is a little dated.  I have merged some more up to date info into this Topic.  The best bet, is to inquire of the Professionals whose job it is to handle such matters at your Unit for the most up to date requirements or restrictions.]


----------



## R.O.S (23 Aug 2007)

Just to tell you all about an alternative to proffessional orthotics. In Marks Work Wearhouse you can purchase Sole remoldable insoles. These have a very high arch, and mold to your feet (technically classified as orthodics and not insoles by the company). The mold to your feet in two ways, either you put them in the oven for two minutes at a specified temp. and step on them and the mold towards your feet or you wear them for a month and gain the smae results. It is better to wear them for a month as the insole will mold towards the more common foot position that you have rather then the postion you are standing on for a moment. 

These insoles are 40 bucks plus tax, which is pricier then other insoles..... but then the guarantee is what is best. In 90 days if you jut dont think they were worth the money you can return them for a full refund at Marks. Also if you find that the arch is getting weak or that there are any quality problems, just return them to Marks for an exchange.

I have orthodics and 5 pairs of the Soles offered at Marks and 2 leather ones specially ordered from the company. They are great, and very comfortable. Great for if you have lower back pains and posture problems.... Just remember that if you are not used such a high arch your arch in your foot will hurt, if this happens take a day off from the Soles... remember 90 day guarantee so dont get discouraged first few days. As for flat feet individuals, I dont know whether such a high arch is healty... so find this out before wearing these soles.

Hope this helps people looking for a comfotable and cheaper solution to orthodics.


----------



## Haggis (23 Aug 2007)

GW:  For some bizarre reason I can't respond to your PM from work, but thanks.

CSA105:  I just got back from the Ottawa Orthotic Lab with my new soles.  What an immediate difference!

Haggis likes!!!!!


----------



## Bomber (24 Aug 2007)

Sole insoles are also available in the Ottawa Physio clinic at HCC.  I used them in a trial a few years ago, loved them, and got the press kit from the company that I dropped off at the clinic.  At they time they only had the Sorbothane, Superfeet, and Birks insoles.  When I went in there a few months ago, they had the Soles as well, and I nabbed 2 pairs of 13's.  I find them the most comfortable universal insert you can use.  The only thing I have enjoyed more has been the included foot bed in my Haix P6 boots.  Now that is a bott beyond any reproach.  Google them, and try them out, they will make your day a whole lot better.


----------



## c_canuk (29 Aug 2007)

I got checked out in Shilo on a Friday, the doc said I had the flattest feet he'd ever seen and said he wanted me to go to physio and get orthotics done up... unfortunately I had to relocate to Gagetown that Monday. 

When I went to MIR in gagetown the doc I seen said the same thing and wrote me a prescription to get orthotics and report to physio, but when I went to the Physio department they said they don't prescribe permanent orthotics anymore... I got a set of blue things they issued me that are temporary. I will say they are nice in my combat boots but their telling me that it's a conditioning thing... I told them that my shin splints and joint pain are steadily however slowly getting worse every year and the reason I'm coming in now is it's starting to affect my performance... they wanted to put me on light duties and remedial PT... 

While I am getting better slowly I'm not doing 70km of patrolling in a week right now either other than PT I'm behind a desk... new sneakers helped but I am still suffering from shin splints and knee pain... should I just say stuff it and retry when I get yanked back to Shilo next year try to get them there?


----------



## Quag (29 Aug 2007)

For those not looking to spend big bucks, it is worth checking out Sport Chek and getting a pair of "Super Feet" ($30-$50)

They are a godsend for me, and I've tried custom orthotics and many different kinds of insoles.


----------



## TCBF (29 Aug 2007)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> I got checked out in Shilo on a Friday, the doc said I had the flattest feet he'd ever seen and said he wanted me to go to physio and get orthotics done up... unfortunately I had to relocate to Gagetown that Monday.
> 
> When I went to MIR in gagetown the doc I seen said the same thing and wrote me a prescription to get orthotics and report to physio, but when I went to the Physio department they said they don't prescribe permanent orthotics anymore... I got a set of blue things they issued me that are temporary. I will say they are nice in my combat boots but their telling me that it's a conditioning thing... I told them that my shin splints and joint pain are steadily however slowly getting worse every year and the reason I'm coming in now is it's starting to affect my performance... they wanted to put me on light duties and remedial PT...
> 
> While I am getting better slowly I'm not doing 70km of patrolling in a week right now either other than PT I'm behind a desk... new sneakers helped but I am still suffering from shin splints and knee pain... should I just say stuff it and retry when I get yanked back to Shilo next year try to get them there?



- Not giving permanent orthotics anymore?  Sounds like "Take two f_ck off pills and call me in the morning." They know you aren't permanent staff and are not wasting any time on you.


----------



## Haggis (29 Aug 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Not giving permanent orthotics anymore?  Sounds like "Take two f_ck off pills and call me in the morning." They know you aren't permanent staff and are not wasting any time on you.



+1, Tom!

Push the issue.  Go back to the doc and tell him that Physio is refusing to honour HIS prescription. Then sit back and watch the fireworks show.  op:

Make sure you mention this when you get back to Shilo, too.


----------



## c_canuk (30 Aug 2007)

oh there were fireworks when I showed the prescription to the Physio head, apparently in Gagetown the docs aren't allowed to prescribe orthotics... apparently he was new... 

oh and apparently flat feet are normal since when you're born you normally have flat feet... *shrug* I'll do some online research to better educate myself then push the issue.

Thanks for confirming that the situation was a little odd guys.


----------



## TCBF (30 Aug 2007)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> ... oh and apparently flat feet are normal since when you're born you normally have flat feet...



... and we are only about a foot tall at birth, but that changes as well.



Years back, the Doctor gave me a chit to get Vibram soles put on my Mark IIIs and then sent me to the Physio-Therapist, who ordered orthotics.  I asked that the padding be removed from the orthotic as I still wanted to wear the same size Mark III (wide forefoot - narrow heel, DNT any size other than 7 1/2 - 8C, and only Sunbeams - the Grebs are tighter over the bottom lace holes).


----------



## Emenince Grise (30 Aug 2007)

OK, I'm a civilian, but I do have flat feet.  ;D  I just had my orthotics redone. I go to a guy in Ajax, Ontario, but there are lots of good people out there. The credential to look for is a "Certified Pedorthist". They do a gait analysis, mould and make your custom orthotics and service them (yes, like a good car, they need regular i.e. yearly service). It's not cheap. $425 for a pair. But your feet will love you, as will your back and your knees.


----------



## TCBF (1 Sep 2007)

Clearly, flat feet do not discriminate by profession.

Knees are bad enough, but once your back goes, the money spent on pharmaceuticals will make the cost of orthotics pale in comparison.


----------

